# critter nation



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

i just got my new critter nation today ;D but how should i decorate it? what are some of your rats favorite things about their cn/fn?
how do you do the upkeep of a cn/fn? i have seen a lot of amazing cages out there and i want mine to be just as awesome 
should i start out with cage liners on the bottom of my cage while my rats are being litter trained?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

oh goodness, they are SO much fun to decorate  so many possibilities!

you can check out the two pic threads stickied at the top of this forum for some decorating ideas, there's lots of amazing cages and designs in there  there are also a lot of sites that have patterns for hammocks, cubes, etc. but i don't know any offhand... there should be a sticky for those! i'll look into doing that later.

here's my double FN:


----------

